# Nachwuchs, aber was für Einen ???



## Horst T. (28. Juli 2007)

hallo zusammen, habe heute festgestellt das wir zwei neu Bewohner / Nachwuchs ?? im Teich haben, wissen aber nicht was für einen....
Im Teich sind :
2 x Goldorfen ( sind aber schon an Bekannte weiter gegeben ) 
einige Goldis
1x Schibunki
1 x Koi

aber diese hier sind mir nicht bekannt....
evtl. Laich mit Pflanzen eingeschleppt ??
Bin für eure Hilfe dankbar :beeten: :beeten: :beeten:


----------



## marc (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Nachwuchs, aber was für Einen ???*

Hallo Horst!

Glückwunsch,das sieht ganz nach einem kleinen __ Goldfisch aus.
Die Farbe bekommen sie erst im zweiten Jahr.


----------



## Horst T. (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Nachwuchs, aber was für Einen ???*

Hallo Marc,an einen Goldi mag ich nicht so recht glauben, habe auch festgestellt das wir noch einen dritten Neuen im Teich haben, und  der ist schon Rot /Orange und Weis mit blauen Flecken. Er ist genau so groß,ABER da er keine Barteln hat, gehe ich mal bei dem von einen __ Goldfisch aus...ODER ist das etwa ein KOI, und die Barteln entwickeln sich erst später ???


----------



## marc (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Nachwuchs, aber was für Einen ???*

Hi!

Hmmm,ich denke schon das das ein __ Goldfisch ist,sehen nämlich bei mir genauso aus  

So wie du den anderen beschreibst,würde ich von den Farben auch auf einen Koi tippen,aber da müsstest du bei der grösse die Barteln sehen.Ansonsten passt zu der Farbgebung nur der __ Shubunkin,aber davon hast du ja auch nur einen drin  
Ich weiss halt nicht,ob die sich evtl auch mit den Goldis paaren.

Bin aber sicher das Rätsel wird gelöst werden


----------



## sister_in_act (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Nachwuchs, aber was für Einen ???*

hallo
sie TUN es 
 ich habe goldis, sarassos und shubunkins...und jeder --- mit jedem 

kommen ganz interessante fischelis raus.
und ja, ich habe auch schwarze goldis die mindestens schon 2 jahre alt sind.
weiß aber es sind goldis , da wir nur 2 kometschweif goldis haben und der schwarze eindeutig kometschwanzlossig ist.
den *lütten* würde ich auch so als goldi identifizieren 

grüsse
ulla


----------



## sister_in_act (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Nachwuchs, aber was für Einen ???*

kometschwanzflossig solls oben heißen!
mein edit geht nicht


----------



## chromis (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Nachwuchs, aber was für Einen ???*



> Ich weiss halt nicht,ob die sich evtl auch mit den Goldis paaren.


ja klar, __ Shubunkin sind auch nichts anderes als Goldfische.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Koiheini (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Nachwuchs, aber was für Einen ???*

definitiv KEIN Koi und keine __ Orfe. Also bleibt ein __ Goldfisch in was für einer Varietät auch immer^^


----------



## MÃ¤x_imp (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Nachwuchs, aber was für Einen ???*

Hallo Ihr lieben,

mir geht`s ähnlich, habe ca 80 von denen im Teich. Ein drittel ist etwa farbig
in allen formen. Der rest ist wie auf dem Bild oben. Haben auch keine erkennbaren Barteln. Habe alles an Fischen im Teich. Aber laichen Koi und __ Goldfisch eigentlich zur gleichen Zeit? Habe gehofft es wären Koi und die dunklen sind in Naturfarben. Aber Barteln habe ich nicht entdeckt? Schade!
Hoffnung auf Koinachwuchs ist glaub zerstört. 

Gruß aus Schwaben 

Mäx


----------

